
TajMahal Apt Attack Uncovered - usernam33
https://www.kaspersky.com/blog/taj-mahal-apt/26370/
======
usernam33
Some details: [https://securelist.com/project-
tajmahal/90240/](https://securelist.com/project-tajmahal/90240/)

